
Show HN: Get custom notifications on your devices using Rest API - arjunkomath
https://push.techulus.com/
======
rahimnathwani
This looks cool, and the free tier of 500/month is generous.

I'm curious whether this is a straight alternative for pushover/pushbullet, or
whether its intended for another use case?

